# Freakish...



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone noticed the most popular threads here are:

What Is The Last Movie/Show You Saw?
What music are you listening to....continued III
The weather where you live?
What was the last thing you ate? Part 3
What annoyed you today?
What cheered you up today?
Quokes/Jotes...Continued!

I have to tell myslef it *is* a bit freakish... Not much surprised new people here give it a "hit'n'go".......

Still fun though...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 2, 2006)

Freakish? 

Porquoi? 

Pray tell, dear.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

easiest way to spam


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

and be general of the air force cause most men here arent gay enough to sleep with the president...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

Are u saying that American Generals in the Air Force are gay cause they sleep with the president??? 

My Father-In-Law happens to be a retired Air Force General and would shove ur fucking head up ur ass if he heard u say that... u really are a freakin dipshit looma.... I can tell ur time here is limited...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

no, i just heard that on another thread


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

No u didnt...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

fine, i READ it on another thread
dude, you dont know everything mmkay?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

I know a hell of alot more than u meatball, and u didnt read anything like that here I can tell u, cause the Americans here would have jumped all over the original moron who said it...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

ya DUH i know you know alot more than me, did i ever say that u didnt? i said U DONT KNOW EVERYTHING CAUSE UR NOT GOD!!!!!

I DIDNT READ EVERYTHING HERE YEAH I BUT DOENT NECCESSARILY MEAN I DONT KNOW WHAT I KNOW ABOUT THIS FORUM


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=153761&highlight=president+sleep#153761
ahem found it


> Are u saying that American Generals in the Air Force are gay cause they sleep with the president???


no not what i meant dude


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

First of all, I am a God, of the Tribe Mahgondja, The God of Fire... 

Secondly, like I said before, ur a freakin meatball, P-38Pilot-style....

And whats up with the caps little boy??? Are u mad and yelling??? Better get a tissue from Mommy to wipe ur little tears...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

ur not god cause i am not part of that tribe, ur their god.
the god of fire isnt the god of knoledge mmkay?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, but I'll still crack thunder down on ur ass....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

wow u actually had an argument with a "little meatball"
and i never knew the God of Fire was also the God of electricity/thunder


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope, not an argument, an ass-whoopin.... And besides the point, when my son was alittle kid like urself, I had many arguments with him....

"Eat ur broccoli son..."
"No."

"Son, dont put that in ur mouth..."
"No."

"Hey, dont put ur finger in that cats ass..."
"No."

Typical 12 year old arguments....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

i am not your son, im not "your typical little wus"


----------



## Pisis (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

good night


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

> i am not your son


Nope, ur my bitch...


> im not "your typical little wus"


Yes u are....


----------



## Pisis (Mar 5, 2006)

You know, we're about to have the general elections here in the CZ, your dialogue reminds me the politicians' debates...



Pisis said:


>


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

Hehe...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

You speak so much shit Looma...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

oh boy he's even funnier than P-38..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

No he aint, he's of the same turd level as -38, but -38 was/is waaaayyy more ignorant...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 6, 2006)

at least

hey les, who is worse? me or P38?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 13, 2006)

ooh tough decision ain't it?


----------



## Clave (Mar 16, 2006)

Is it?

Seems to me like there's no 'decision' to be made...

You are either condemned by your own words, or not; either way you show yourself in your true light...

But, as always, a more subtle approach influences more people


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 16, 2006)

> hey les, who is worse? me or P38?


P-38 was worse in the past, but since he's gone it seems, u fill his lack of presence almost flawlessly....


> Seems to me like there's no 'decision' to be made...


LMFAO...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 16, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> P-38 was worse in the past, but since he's gone



No, he is just on holiday at his grandpa's farm in Nebraska...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah, flawlessly


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

It is nothing to be proud of...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

i didn't say that im proud of that


----------

